# Pax Black List



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone thinks we need a passenger black list/database/app for pax who are a pain?
I am thinking of something like this:

-driver 1 in city A inputs a pax on the blacklist. Basically their pickup address and name shown on Uber app, along with reason.
-2 weeks later, driver 2 in city A gets a request from the above pax. Upon accepting, the blacklist app would pop up with the information provided by driver 1.
-driver 2 can then decide whether to go pick up or cancel.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

That's what ratings are for....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

180 of changes, I'd expect something major to come around.

Something game changer hopefully. It would be nice to have a "Never Get Request From Rider Again" button.

One change I think would be game changer for Uber is if pax could request specific drivers. That would change Rideshare and customer service (driver side) for the better. Even if not able to request specific drivers, if they did something where pax could put preferred driver (like a white list for pax) so if at the end of the ride the pax was really impressed with that ride they add you to their preferred driver list. They may add 30 drivers to that list, so if they're out and about, and request, if you are nearby it'll bypass everyone and send to closest driver on the preferred list. It'll then indicate to the driver that the request is from a preferred rider so you'll know you took the pax previously and gladly accept. Maybe it'll even show what you last rated them.

Eventually pax will be matched constantly to drivers they like, while drivers with good customer service and cars will be added to more and more preferred list and will become more busy then those drivers that don't give a damn.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Violation of Section 6 of the Uber/Driver contract on confidentiality


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

.... and not in the best interest of UberLyft to have PAX become friendly or have access to preferred drivers. Would lead to 'shutting off the meter' and cash trips outside of the app.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I requested a ban for a rotten Pax I had last week. From now on, if I have an awful Pax, I am requesting a ban. Bad behavior should not be tolerated. If someone does not know how to act, they are not getting in my car.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

It may be a little heavy with Arabs and Indians.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

Not necessarily, it would depend on the market. But it would allow for drivers to not accept or simply cancel pax which have been reported as not friendly toward the drivers.


----------



## Precisionist (Jul 6, 2017)

I thought if you give a 3 or less rating you never get matched with that person again? Or is that just Lyft?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Precisionist said:


> I thought if you give a 3 or less rating you never get matched with that person again? Or is that just Lyft?


Just Lyft.

With Uber, you have to request to be unmatched with said rider and be sure to 1* them and complain that pax made you feel unsafe so it seems justifiable.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Paxholes are great!!!

To drive away from!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberwhoIaM said:


> That's what ratings are for....


You can't trust ratings. Drivers who downrate pax get retaliated against.

Pax with low ratings get their accounts reset.

Ratings only exist to punish drivers.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> .... and not in the best interest of UberLyft to have PAX become friendly or have access to preferred drivers. Would lead to 'shutting off the meter' and cash trips outside of the app.


In my opinion, it is exactly the opposite. Creating a system to allow pax to choose drivers would stop this.

By contrast, Uber/Lyft punishing drivers that do multiple trips for the same pax leads to cash rides.

Drivers are almost forced to do this as it is since they risk deactivation for taking the same rider too many times. It only makes sense that if you don't want to get fired from Uber and Lyft, that you don't want to do the same rider too many times through the same app since they take it out on the driver and accuse driver of fraud.

How it is "fraud" beats me. But if you do the same pax too many times Lyft sends out a warning about arranging rides "organically". Same deal on Uber. https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/recognising-fraud/

By sheer chance there is a lady I've given rides to like 5 or 6 times on Lyft... The rides were totally organic I don't even know her phone number. I'm really worried about getting deactivated if I keep getting her. IF THEY DON'T WANT ME TO GIVE HER RIDES ANYMORE, WHY DO THEY SEND ME HER PING!? IF I CANCEL THE PING I GET NASTYGRAMS ABOUT ACCEPTANCE/CANCEL RATE. LOSE-LOSE situation for the DRIVER.

And on Uber I had arranged to take a person who lives just down the block to work for a couple of weeks.... this was prearranged but on the other hand hardly anyone but me is an Uber driver in my burb so if I just had my app on at the same time each morning I would have gotten her anyway. I did her several times on Uber and then I had her sign up for Lyft because I was afraid Uber would catch on.

I have no problem with giving Uber and Lyft their cut, but if they threaten to deactivate for "inorganic rides" then they're saying I have to cancel ride requests for repeat customers or take the customers using a different app. They practically beg their drivers to convert their repeat customers to the opposing platform or do cash rides.

So what is the rule... same pax you do them 5 times on Lyft and 5 times on Uber and after that it has to be cash or cancel or you risk your job on Uber and Lyft?

In my area there are NO promotions anyway (well, I've seen one for each company in the last 8 months), so I'm not gaming the system in any way. If Uber/Lyft are worried about promotion scam, just make repeat rides not count towards the promotions... easy solution no? A lot better than firing drivers who are just trying to help them make money and provide good service to riders that appreciate them.

Uber should ENCOURAGE customers to choose their drivers directly. They can monitor the GPS of the pax and the driver anyway. If they get paid for the whole time the pax and the driver are in the same car together, then what is the problem?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> You can't trust ratings. Drivers who downrate pax get retaliated against.
> 
> Pax with low ratings get their accounts reset.
> 
> ...


There's a woman who lives about a mile from my house, who works at the VA hospital and goes to work about 5:30pm. Several times I've come out of the house about that time of the evening, turned on the app, and it has matched me to her - not because we are colluding to defraud Uber, but because I am the closest Uber.

It works out good for me - my deadhead miles are fewer, and the ride ends in a good location for me, close to downtown. She seems happy with the level of service she receives, and is glad to get a ride from someone she has come to know and can talk to.

Why would Uber have a problem with this?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> There's a woman who lives about a mile from my house, who works at the VA hospital and goes to work about 5:30pm. Several times I've come out of the house about that time of the evening, turned on the app, and it has matched me to her - not because we are colluding to defraud Uber, but because I am the closest Uber.
> 
> It works out good for me - my deadhead miles are fewer, and the ride ends in a good location for me, close to downtown. She seems happy with the level of service she receives, and is glad to get a ride from someone she has come to know and can talk to.
> 
> Why would Uber have a problem with this?


Uber doesn't have a problem. It's the Uber software algorithm that automatically red flags you. I wouldn't worry about it. I have given the same pax a ride over 8-10 times this year alone. They are my guaranteed min fare ride in the direction I'm going.


----------

